# MIDI CC Fader Control



## thecomposer10

Hi all, 

I know there have been several threads about this already, but in browsing through them I haven't been able to get a clear answer. 

I use a Komplete Kontrol S88 Mk I which, as you likely know, only has pitch bend/mod strips and not a fader bank for CC data. What is your studio solution for using a fader box to control MIDI CC? I am especially interested in this for something like, say, SSO, where parameters like vibrato make a big difference in the overall realism of the sound quality. 

From reading the prior threads on this forum I have learned that for this purpose a so-called "dumb" (non-motorized) controller is best, but the Fader Ctrl that was sold here for awhile is long gone, leaving a number of cheaper options with smaller faders like the Korg Nanokontrol. 

If you could recommend a solution that would work well in tandem with an S88 and Logic Pro X, I would really appreciate it. I am eager to learn more about this, as it seems like this is something of a niche item and there isn't much in the market. 

-Thomas


----------



## scoringdreams

I feel you with regards to the lack of faders for NI Komplete Kontrol products...

I don't think the system will impact much of what you pick for a MIDI fader solution, but its good to check on compatibility with each manufacturer.

Some newer hardware I know:

Palette Gear - https://palettegear.com
Studiologic Mixface - https://www.studiologic-music.com/products/mixface/
_I am sure more people can add to this list..._
Oh, and a software I recently tried and found useful - the budget-friendly solution:

Audio Swift - https://audioswiftapp.com

Cheers,
MY


----------



## Loïc D

I’m thinking making one by myself, based on a Teensy board.
Palette gear is too expensive and I’d only need 4 faders & buttons, placed on the left side of my KK61mk2 keyboard.


----------



## Guffy

I'd look at the ICON Platform M+ (or X+).
The faders are motorized, but as far as i know, they're *not* when configured to work with Midi!


----------



## Divico

Behringer BCF 2000 comes to my mind.
Also JL Cooper Fadermaster if you have the moneym, Junkie XL for example uses it


----------



## thecomposer10

scoringdreams said:


> I feel you with regards to the lack of faders for NI Komplete Kontrol products...
> 
> I don't think the system will impact much of what you pick for a MIDI fader solution, but its good to check on compatibility with each manufacturer.
> 
> Some newer hardware I know:
> 
> Palette Gear - https://palettegear.com
> Studiologic Mixface - https://www.studiologic-music.com/products/mixface/
> _I am sure more people can add to this list..._
> Oh, and a software I recently tried and found useful - the budget-friendly solution:
> 
> Audio Swift - https://audioswiftapp.com
> 
> Cheers,
> MY



Thank you for these recommendations! When I get a new computer in a few months I’ll try the app with a dedicated trackpad. The Studiologic Mixface also looks quite promising, but doesn’t look like it’ll be available for a few months. If anyone has one already though, I’d love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## thecomposer10

Divico said:


> Behringer BCF 2000 comes to my mind.
> Also JL Cooper Fadermaster if you have the moneym, Junkie XL for example uses it



Yes, one of the sales reps at Sweetwater recommended the Behringer to me and I’m going to take a look at it. One thing I wasn’t clear on was whether the faders remain motorized even when dealing with MIDI. I’m familiar with the Fadermaster but the darned thing is so expensive...definitely out of my price range.


----------



## danbo

thecomposer10 said:


> Yes, one of the sales reps at Sweetwater recommended the Behringer to me and I’m going to take a look at it. One thing I wasn’t clear on was whether the faders remain motorized even when dealing with MIDI. I’m familiar with the Fadermaster but the darned thing is so expensive...definitely out of my price range.



BCF 2000?? That's no longer available. 

I'm looking to get a Fadermaster but I've heard reports of faders crapping out after a time, and it looks like they're soldered to the board. I suppose you could hope that the company would replace any that get worn out.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Novation Launch Control XL?
60mm faders and a bunch of pots. Good price too. Mackie control and Ableton intergration.


----------



## tack

Guffy said:


> I'd look at the ICON Platform M+ (or X+). The faders are motorized, but as far as i know, they're *not* when configured to work with Midi!


When the Platform-M is in custom mode (where you can have the faders send CCs), they are motorized in that you can _send _MIDI CC events to the unit and the faders will move into the corresponding position.


----------



## wolb1

I just ordered one of these through EBay
http://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html


----------



## thecomposer10

wolb1 said:


> I just ordered one of these through EBay
> http://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html



Wow, this one looks perfect and at a great price point. Can you circle back with us once you get it and let me know how it's working? If it works well, we may have a winner.


----------



## vicontrolu

+1. This simple unit looks an ideal partnrr for NIs Kontrol keyboards. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## wolb1

Sure! I will let you guys know how it is. I read some positive reviews before ordering. eBay says it will arrive before Nov 20 (international shipping) hopefully it will come sooner! Here’s one of the reviews

http://www.arthunkins.com/Favorite MIDI Control Surfaces.html


----------



## KMA

http://www.oceanbeachdigital.com/products.html (Ocean Beach Digital DB-1)

I had a couple of these lying around and found that they made perfect midi cc faders. I still see them on eBay from time to time.


----------



## utopia

wow. Thanks for sharing @wolb1 ! Haven't heard about these guys and best of all we're from the same town. Will definitely check them out!


----------



## scoringdreams

Does anyone here own a Korg NanoKONTROL Studio?

I have some questions about setting it up...


----------



## Geoff Grace

I've been looking into this product category, off and on, for a year or so now; and there's no clear winner as far as I'm concerned. It's too bad that Fader Ctrl is no longer being built nor supported, but of course that goes for a lot of other discontinued products as well—like the Kenton Control Freak or the Peavey PC 1600.

At this point, I'm leaning toward Palette Gear because I like its configurability: you get to choose the size and shape of its footprint in your setup. My main concern is that it wasn't designed first and foremost as a MIDI controller, and some users report difficulty getting it to work with their DAWs.

My second choice is either the NanoKONTROL Studio or the SL Mixface. I like the Bluetooth feature of both products. I like the layout of NanoKONTROL Studio better, but I prefer the look of the SL Mixface. If I decide against Palette Gear, or if I buy it but can't get it to work, I'll research the reliability, build quality, and feel of both of my second choices before making a purchase.

Nakedboards MC-8 looks like a bargain, and I like its compact form factor; but as a US citizen, I'm not going to buy Russian products (Source) while their government is tampering with our elections.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## utopia

Geoff Grace said:


> Nakedboards MC-8 looks like a bargain, and I like its compact form factor; but as a US citizen, I'm not going to buy Russian products (Source) while their government is tampering with our elections.
> Geoff


Wow..this is just..wow. I have zero positive things to say about our goverment. I’m against and sorry for so many things my country has done lately. But not buying anything made by russians? Maybe stop listening to Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov while you’re at it.


----------



## Hywel

He whispers "NI's Maschine Jam..." and then he quietly and quickly ducks behind a wall to avoid the flack...


----------



## Bear Market

There's also this: http://www.faderfox.de/mx12.html


----------



## musicboyy

scoringdreams said:


> Does anyone here own a Korg NanoKONTROL Studio?
> 
> I have some questions about setting it up...


I use a Korg NanoKONTROL Studio but to be honest, I pretty much just use the faders and knobs for CC control. I don't use any of the DAW functions since I have those on my Yamaha MO8 keyboard, but maybe I can help...fire away.


----------



## utopia

To anyone interested - I've actually met with the developer today. Super nice guy. Brought his fader unit, had a nice chat. The unit is well built and I find the 6.5 mm faders to be very smooth and responsive. 
After he left I started testing the thing and found out that there was a problem with fast fader moves. The unit sent stepped values, resulting in a "ladder" of midi cc's in my piano roll. I've contacted him again and it turned out to be an issue with some sort of a built in filter that he fixed through a firmware update. He then brought me a new unit within 2 hours which completely fixed the issue. All completely free of charge. Great service and an awesome buy overall! Highly recommended.


----------



## wolb1

utopia said:


> To anyone interested - I've actually met with the developer today. Super nice guy. Brought his fader unit, had a nice chat. The unit is well built and I find the 6.5 mm faders to be very smooth and responsive.
> After he left I started testing the thing and found out that there was a problem with fast fader moves. The unit sent stepped values, resulting in a "ladder" of midi cc's in my piano roll. I've contacted him again and it turned out to be an issue with some sort of a built in filter that he fixed through a firmware update. He then brought me a new unit within 2 hours which completely fixed the issue. All completely free of charge. Great service and an awesome buy overall! Highly recommended.




My MC8 unit shipped out about a week ago so guessing it will have the same issue. I hope he provides a firmware update online. Did he mention anything?


----------



## scoringdreams

musicboyy said:


> I use a Korg NanoKONTROL Studio but to be honest, I pretty much just use the faders and knobs for CC control. I don't use any of the DAW functions since I have those on my Yamaha MO8 keyboard, but maybe I can help...fire away.



Do you know how to map the controller to specific CCs? I want specific CCs for the faders and every time I hooked it up to the editor, made the changes, and connected it back in the DAW, nothing seems to be mapped...could it be a problem just for Logic Pro? How did you map yours?

Bought the nanoKONTROL Studio on impulse while I was in Hiroshima, Japan as it looked really awesome.

Thanks in advance, tried to google this but couldn't find anything relevant.....I am a bit of a tech-idiot when it comes to hardware requiring configurations.


----------



## Matt Riley

I've been wanting to pick up one of these: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MPD226--akai-professional-mpd226-pad-controller

I've seen them used for half the price.


----------



## Alex Fraser

scoringdreams said:


> Do you know how to map the controller to specific CCs? I want specific CCs for the faders and every time I hooked it up to the editor, made the changes, and connected it back in the DAW, nothing seems to be mapped...could it be a problem just for Logic Pro? How did you map yours?
> 
> Bought the nanoKONTROL Studio on impulse while I was in Hiroshima, Japan as it looked really awesome.
> 
> Thanks in advance, tried to google this but couldn't find anything relevant.....I am a bit of a tech-idiot when it comes to hardware requiring configurations.


With the Nano Kontrol (normal version) - if you've installed the Korg Control Surface plugin, Logic won't respond to any normal CC inputs from the nano.

Not sure if this is the same for the Studio version, but could be a start for you.


----------



## musicboyy

scoringdreams said:


> Do you know how to map the controller to specific CCs? I want specific CCs for the faders and every time I hooked it up to the editor, made the changes, and connected it back in the DAW, nothing seems to be mapped...could it be a problem just for Logic Pro? How did you map yours?
> 
> Bought the nanoKONTROL Studio on impulse while I was in Hiroshima, Japan as it looked really awesome.
> 
> Thanks in advance, tried to google this but couldn't find anything relevant.....I am a bit of a tech-idiot when it comes to hardware requiring configurations.


I will double-check tomorrow, but I think after mapping your CCs in the editor, you need to send/load the data to the unit. I use Cubase on a PC...not Logic, but the CCs work properly in standalone applications (ex. Kontakt).


----------



## shawnsingh

Hywel said:


> He whispers "NI's Maschine Jam..." and then he quietly and quickly ducks behind a wall to avoid the flack...



Some people might scoff at the idea of using touch strips instead of faders, but personally that doesn't bother me. What intrigues me is that the 8 faders have LED meters, which could offer MIDI CC feedback. But I ended up not buying it because Cubase cannot do MIDI CC feedback unless you record CC as track automation, which is a compromise I didn't want to make just to have fancy LED feedback.

Reviews around the internet about the quality/accuracy/responsiveness of the touch strips for the NI Maschine Jam seem to be positive. So if the idea of touch strips doesn't dissuade you, then it's probably a good option worth considering. You'd get 64 buttons, too, that you can program quite flexibly. For example, mapping them to midi notes, and the in your DAW (definitely for Cubase) you can probably map each midi note of the Jam to a unique command, and suddenly you have 64 command shortcuts, too!


----------



## utopia

wolb1 said:


> My MC8 unit shipped out about a week ago so guessing it will have the same issue. I hope he provides a firmware update online. Did he mention anything?


I’m not sure if the problem affects all units or only mine. In any case I wouldn’t worry much as the guy is really helpful and quick in solving any issues.


----------



## cmbsa

Geoff Grace said:


> My second choice is either the NanoKONTROL Studio or the SL Mixface. I like the Bluetooth feature of both products. I like the layout of NanoKONTROL Studio better, but I prefer the look of the SL Mixface. If I decide against Palette Gear, or if I buy it but can't get it to work, I'll research the reliability, build quality, and feel of both of my second choices before making a purchase.



Hey Geoff, I've had the NanoKontrol Studio for a few weeks now. The buttons work fine, so does the jogwheel, and setting up the editor-software in windows worked ok as well.
But: the faders are low quality. There's no way to write smooth dynamics/vib/exp with them, they're too small and CC info reacts quite late or jumps around. It's not so bad while playing, but I have to go back and clean up all the cc data in piano roll. 

Nakedboards controller looks nice, but I would like to test it before buying...


----------



## utopia

Here are couple of pics on my workstation for anyone interested. The ladder problem is completely gone, very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo




----------



## wolb1

I finally received my MC-8 MIDI Controller. It is suffering from the stair stepping problem utopia mentioned. I emailed the developer and he told me to upload new settings using the web tool, however it did not change. See pics below of the MC8 MIDI (on the left) vs another controller I have (VMeter) (on the right). utopia, does your MIDI write this low res even with the fixed unit?


----------



## utopia

wolb1 said:


> I finally received my MC-8 MIDI Controller. It is suffering from the stair stepping problem utopia mentioned. I emailed the developer and he told me to upload new settings using the web tool, however it did not change. See pics below of the MC8 MIDI (on the left) vs another controller I have (VMeter) (on the right). utopia, does your MIDI write this low res even with the fixed unit?


Hey wolb, sorry to hear about your problem. Looks exactly how mine looked when I got the first unit. The problem is gone now though. See pics below. First 3 rides are super quick, next 3 are a bit slower, last ones are probably closest to the way you'd record in a musical context.


----------



## Guffy

tack said:


> When the Platform-M is in custom mode (where you can have the faders send CCs), they are motorized in that you can _send _MIDI CC events to the unit and the faders will move into the corresponding position.


So what you're saying is that with Midi CC you have the option to have the faders motorized if you send midi back to the unit, but otherwise they're not motorized? 
Also how is the resolution when you record CC curves with this? Does it have a "stepping" problem?
I'll get me one of these around black friday.


----------



## wolb1

utopia said:


> Hey wolb, sorry to hear about your problem. Looks exactly how mine looked when I got the first unit. The problem is gone now though. See pics below. First 3 rides are super quick, next 3 are a bit slower, last ones are probably closest to the way you'd record in a musical context.



Thanks utopia. I wrote to him again and he now is saying he has new firmware with USB optimization but it can't be done remotely. I have to send the unit back for the update.


----------



## tack

Guffy said:


> So what you're saying is that with Midi CC you have the option to have the faders motorized if you send midi back to the unit, but otherwise they're not motorized?


Yep, that's right. Faders set to User Defined mode work this way. Just be sure you have the latest firmware as it didn't work this way when the product was initially launched.



Guffy said:


> Also how is the resolution when you record CC curves with this? Does it have a "stepping" problem?


It does, yes, but whether or not you find it troublesome is going to be a matter of personal taste. When I have the music going, it doesn't bother me.

Here's a video showing the motor sounds at different velocities. Pay attention to the hiss of the ambient noise to give you a sense of the noise level of the motor relative to my room.


----------



## danbo

shawnsingh said:


> Some people might scoff at the idea of using touch strips instead of faders, but personally that doesn't bother me. What intrigues me is that the 8 faders have LED meters, which could offer MIDI CC feedback.



I have a Jam I got for CC control, but now am just going to use it for it’s original purpose. It can work for MIDI control, and they have a nice app for it too but it’s just not a great application. The thing is really designed as a sequencer.


----------



## thecomposer10

My Nakedboards MC-8 came in the mail today! Will update you all about how it works soon.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

thecomposer10 said:


> My Nakedboards MC-8 came in the mail today! Will update you all about how it works soon.



that looks cool and affordable.


----------



## scoringdreams

musicboyy said:


> I use a Korg NanoKONTROL Studio but to be honest, I pretty much just use the faders and knobs for CC control. I don't use any of the DAW functions since I have those on my Yamaha MO8 keyboard, but maybe I can help...fire away.



Hi there, a long overdue reply. But I managed to get my nanoKONTROL Studio working in Logic using the KORG editor and Logic's learn features.


----------



## Zero&One

thecomposer10 said:


> My Nakedboards MC-8 came in the mail today! Will update you all about how it works soon.



How's the MC-8? Really fancy getting on of these if the current stock have the previous issue mentioned fixed


----------



## thecomposer10

James H said:


> How's the MC-8? Really fancy getting on of these if the current stock have the previous issue mentioned fixed



It's working really well so far. It definitely does not have the "stepping" problem – I ordered it in early December, so I assume he fixed whatever firmware problem was there. The unit is light but substantial, and feels well-made; the faders don't feel cheap and respond well. I've only been using it for a day, but I tested it out with CC7, 11, and 21 (Spitfire's vibrato) in a new score I'm working on and it has performed quite well.


----------



## AdamKmusic

If you can find one I'd highly recommend the Kenton Kontrol Freak!


----------



## Dewdman42

anyone using the Nektar Panorama P1 for CC faders?


----------



## 98bpm

scoringdreams said:


> I feel you with regards to the lack of faders for NI Komplete Kontrol products...
> 
> I don't think the system will impact much of what you pick for a MIDI fader solution, but its good to check on compatibility with each manufacturer.
> 
> Some newer hardware I know:
> 
> Palette Gear - https://palettegear.com
> Studiologic Mixface - https://www.studiologic-music.com/products/mixface/
> _I am sure more people can add to this list..._
> Oh, and a software I recently tried and found useful - the budget-friendly solution:
> 
> Audio Swift - https://audioswiftapp.com
> 
> Cheers,
> MY


Thanks for the Audioswift link. I heard about Track Master for MAC a few years ago but had a hard time getting it and doesn’t seem like it’s supported anymore.


----------



## scoringdreams

Dewdman42 said:


> anyone using the Nektar Panorama P1 for CC faders?



Had used it before I moved overseas. It's a pretty good controller, just the fader buttons are just not ergonomic and the form factor is just weird...

If you are looking for something like the P1, a more recent product with similar features would be the Studiologic Mixface.

Or there is the NakedBoards which I have seen some happy people using, it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## nakedboards

Hello! Thank you for your comments and good feedback! We will be happy to answer any of your questions.


----------



## Dewdman42

tack said:


> Here's a video showing the motor sounds at different velocities. Pay attention to the hiss of the ambient noise to give you a sense of the noise level of the motor relative to my room.




That is very quiet compared to the X-touch motors!

When you say it has the stair stepping issue, can you comment on that a little bit more specifically? I'm really curious about how others such as the JL Cooper Fadermaster fare in that regard in comparison? 

Basically I think that is a direct result of the refresh rate of the controller. I mean if you move the fader really fast, there is going to be SOME stepping of the values. The question is whether its stepping more than it needs to by having a slow refresh rate..and the secondary question is whether we really need it worry about it. if the CC is updating every millisecond, albeit with some stepping, I don't see that as an audible problem, in fact it could be a benefit that its not jamming to many CC events into the region as you record the movement. I bet a refresh rate of a anything less than 10ms would be more than totally ok. But I'd like to hear more specifics about this from people using various CC controllers.

More is not always better. I think stepping is fine if the refresh rate fast enough to not hear it. I'm not sure right now what the refresh rate would need to be, but I'm really curious what the various different CC controllers are producing in this regard.


----------



## tack

Dewdman42 said:


> When you say it has the stair stepping issue, can you comment on that a little bit more specifically?


I just mean the subtle clicking sound when the fader isn't moving very quickly. You can hear it in the first 10 seconds of the video. That's the sound I was referring to as "stepping"


----------



## Dewdman42

got you. its still pretty quiet compared to the X-touch though. When you set it up for CC control can you entirely disengage the motors?


----------



## tack

Dewdman42 said:


> When you set it up for CC control can you entirely disengage the motors?


Yeah. Well, I mean, you can simply not send MIDI data back to the control surface to avoid the motors engaging. When faders are set to "user defined" CC mode, they send CCs and are otherwise passive unless you send CC data back to the Platform-M.

Personally I use the default MCP mode and have Bome MIDI Translator take care of translation to CCs as needed. This is because only some of my faders are used for CC, and others are used for different purposes (e.g. current track volume, automation). MCP sends 14-bit pitch events and the extra resolution is nice for the non-CC stuff.


----------



## Dewdman42

When you push the fader do you feel any resistance from the motor?


----------



## tack

Dewdman42 said:


> When you push the fader do you feel any resistance from the motor?


The fader motors are disengaged by touch. It's capacitive, so you will feel resistance if you try to move the fader with a non-conductive object. Unfortunately this also includes a fingernail, and sometimes I find I want to nudge the fader a bit with my nail, which resists and then snaps back.

A fader will be completely passive (motors disengaged and can even be moved by non-conductive things) when it's set to user-defined CC mode and has not received any incoming CC events for that fader. This means you can use it like a conventional motorless control surface. (Although if you're not interested in the motorized faders, I imagine there are better options out there than the Platform-M.)

Once you send it a CC event that applies to a fader (which causes the motor to kick in to move the fader to that position), that fader becomes motorized thereafter (until the device is reset), which means it will resist movement unless momentarily disengaged with your finger, and will snap back to the original position unless the new desired value is sent to the Platform-M. (A simple solution to that is to have something like Bome MIDI Translator reflect incoming CC events back to it.)

If the fader is sending pitch events (whether in user-defined mode, or MCP or HUI modes) it is always considered motorized and behaves like I described in the last paragraph.


----------



## Dewdman42

tack said:


> A fader will be completely passive (motors disengaged and can even be moved by non-conductive things) when it's set to user-defined CC mode and has not received any incoming CC events for that fader. This means you can use it like a conventional motorless control surface.



great!



> Once you send it a CC event that applies to a fader (which causes the motor to kick in to move the fader to that position), that fader becomes motorized thereafter (until the device is reset),



oh, not so great...



> (Although if you're not interested in the motorized faders, I imagine there are better options out there than the Platform-M.)



The main interest here is 100mm smooth faders, which are hard to come by. There could still be interest, but I guess it could get a little weird figuring out how to block the CC from coming back, particularly if sometimes you want it to come back. Or just be ok with skin being required to disengage the motor.


----------



## Guavadude

New here, first post....and I'm spending money. I've decided to pull the trigger on the new Studio Logic MixFace. Since my Alphatrack is still working with Logic and is a 100mm touch fader, the SL will add just what I need: buttons on the bottom, decent throw faders and knobs. It also has a DAW and Control mode and actually has drivers made for Logic and not just HUI mode. USB and BT, wired or batteries. I also think Studio Logic makes solid gear from what I've seen of their keyboards. I'll chime back in after taking it for the proverbial spin.


----------



## MexicanBreed

Guavadude said:


> New here, first post....and I'm spending money. I've decided to pull the trigger on the new Studio Logic MixFace. Since my Alphatrack is still working with Logic and is a 100mm touch fader, the SL will add just what I need: buttons on the bottom, decent throw faders and knobs. It also has a DAW and Control mode and actually has drivers made for Logic and not just HUI mode. USB and BT, wired or batteries. I also think Studio Logic makes solid gear from what I've seen of their keyboards. I'll chime back in after taking it for the proverbial spin.



What´s your opinion so far? I am hoping to sell some gear and upgrade to something with better quality and small footprint.


----------



## 98bpm

MexicanBreed said:


> What´s your opinion so far? I am hoping to sell some gear and upgrade to something with better quality and small footprint.


I’d been asking about this unit too. Here’s a good thread on the topic.

https://vi-control.net/community/th...bluetooth-midi-controller.70639/#post-4380822


----------



## MexicanBreed

98bpm said:


> I’d been asking about this unit too. Here’s a good thread on the topic.
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...bluetooth-midi-controller.70639/#post-4380822




Thank you very much! I kept searching around and learned more about the Icon Platform. It seems it might be more up my alley.


----------



## Guavadude

I've been using the SL MixFace for a few weeks now and really like it. The faders are 45mm which is a great length and they have a nice solid, high quality feel to them. The software integrates perfectly with Logic and other apps and it's easy to create custom mappings on the unit. The LED screen is sharp and easy to read. Lots of useful buttons for navigation in the DAW and assignable buttons and knobs for each channel.

There's a magnet on the back so it doesn't move around and the kickstand is useful if you want it at an angle. It fits perfectly on the top of my KX-88 but I ended up putting a strip of velcro at the front edge to hold it more secure. There was obviously a lot of research and designing that went into it and it shows. I think it's the perfect controller for me and pairs well with my Frontier Designs Alpha track and it's moving 100mm fader.

I highly recommend this unit. Two thumbs way up!


----------



## Daniel Tetzner

There's a guy on ebay, sometimes selling self-made faders, specifically for CCs... Got myself one with three faders. Works brilliant!
Look here: https://www.ebay.de/itm/USB-MIDI-Controller-1-Fader-1-Knob-programmable-CC-Channel-Range-DAW-control/224571959350 (USB MIDI Controller 1 Fader)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Daniel Tetzner said:


> There's a guy on ebay, sometimes selling self-made faders, specifically for CCs... Got myself one with three faders. Works brilliant!
> Look here: https://www.ebay.de/itm/USB-MIDI-Controller-1-Fader-1-Knob-programmable-CC-Channel-Range-DAW-control/224571959350 (USB MIDI Controller 1 Fader)


very cool!


----------



## labornvain

Guavadude said:


> I've been using the SL MixFace for a few weeks now and really like it. The faders are 45mm which is a great length and they have a nice solid, high quality feel to them. The software integrates perfectly with Logic and other apps and it's easy to create custom mappings on the unit. The LED screen is sharp and easy to read. Lots of useful buttons for navigation in the DAW and assignable buttons and knobs for each channel.
> 
> There's a magnet on the back so it doesn't move around and the kickstand is useful if you want it at an angle. It fits perfectly on the top of my KX-88 but I ended up putting a strip of velcro at the front edge to hold it more secure. There was obviously a lot of research and designing that went into it and it shows. I think it's the perfect controller for me and pairs well with my Frontier Designs Alpha track and it's moving 100mm fader.
> 
> I highly recommend this unit. Two thumbs way up!



Hey Guavadude, I've been eyeing the Mixface myself and have a question if I could impose upon you.

It concerns the buttons that are in a row across the front of the panel. My question is, can you program them to send on CC19 a value of 0 and/or 127 to use as a sort of midi switch.

The manual skips over programming these buttons, but I caught a quick glimpse in a video and I saw that there's a parameter for "hold." I don't know what that would be and it kind of worries me that won't be able to use these buttons the way I need to.

Any insight on this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Just to be clear, I want to be able to take one of these buttons, assign it to CC 19, and then program that to send a midi value of 127 immediately when the button is pressed.

Cheers


----------



## Guavadude

labornvain said:


> Hey Guavadude, I've been eyeing the Mixface myself and have a question if I could impose upon you.
> 
> It concerns the buttons that are in a row across the front of the panel. My question is, can you program them to send on CC19 a value of 0 and/or 127 to use as a sort of midi switch.
> 
> The manual skips over programming these buttons, but I caught a quick glimpse in a video and I saw that there's a parameter for "hold." I don't know what that would be and it kind of worries me that won't be able to use these buttons the way I need to.
> 
> Any insight on this matter would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Just to be clear, I want to be able to take one of these buttons, assign it to CC 19, and then program that to send a midi value of 127 immediately when the button is pressed.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, the buttons can do exactly what you want. They can each be Play Note, Program Change or Control Change. The buttons can be temporary or HOLD latched. If CC, you choose the number and the value which can be 000-127. I'm in the process of setting mine up to do Articulation switching. And you have two banks so you really have 16 buttons, 16 knobs and 17 faders since one is a Master.

Overall I'm very impressed with the SL Mixface. Build quality and feel of the faders, knobs and buttons is top notch. It doesn't have 100mm faders, but they have plenty of range and are smooth. Highly recommended.


----------



## tebling

I've pre-ordered one of these:









ExC-3 usb expression controller.


Midi fader expression controller orchestra Spitfire




expressioncontroller.blogspot.com


----------



## labornvain

Guavadude said:


> Yes, the buttons can do exactly what you want. They can each be Play Note, Program Change or Control Change. The buttons can be temporary or HOLD latched. If CC, you choose the number and the value which can be 000-127. I'm in the process of setting mine up to do Articulation switching. And you have two banks so you really have 16 buttons, 16 knobs and 17 faders since one is a Master.
> 
> Overall I'm very impressed with the SL Mixface. Build quality and feel of the faders, knobs and buttons is top notch. It doesn't have 100mm faders, but they have plenty of range and are smooth. Highly recommended.


Thanks man. That was what I was waiting for to purchase this unit.

Cheers


----------



## Question-Guy

If you are okay with touch. I can recommend iPad with TouchOSC. I have created an own template where I have a fader for Modulation and Expression. The iPad offers a large screen, so you can put many small faders on the screen or just one or two and make them really big to have a lot of movement space between 0-127. 

I even created a template to write tempo curves, to made a straight midi piano recording feel less mechanic by adjusting live the tempo with slow finger movements.


----------



## holywilly

Nuances Controller – hand made @ home by Pierre with love



I'm currently using Nakedboard MC-8, very happy with it. And just ordered this fader from Pierre, to match the color scheme of my studio.


----------

